# calling ladies who are type 1



## tobago (Sep 13, 2013)

*hello*

Hi

I am new to this site having been diagnosed 5 months ago with type 1 look forward to sharing news and help info


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello Tobago, welcome to the forum.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 13, 2013)

Hiya

Personally, over the years I've had a lot of help online both from blokes and T2s amongst others - so I shouldn't restrict yourself if I were you !  LOL


----------



## jalapino (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from a male and t2 

I agree with tw...we are all her to help...and we ARE all in the same boat


----------



## southcoastlass (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Tobago

I've had type one for 36 yrs so happy to help anyway I can!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Hi*

I've had Type 1 for 54 years and am happy to help too.


----------



## Danilouwho (Sep 24, 2013)

Hiya  Dani here 17 years type one  chat away my love  xxx


----------

